# Otters Vs Ducks



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 8, 2022)

So to prove who is better lets have a faceoff all otters and ducks join this discord server and we will have a small comp to decide who is better it will happen on 7/18/2022


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 8, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> So to prove who is better lets have a faceoff all otters and ducks join this discord server and we will have a small comp to decide who is better it will happen on 7/18/2022


I don't have discord or any face-time stuff


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 8, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I don't have discord or any face-time stuff


k then ill give u the scramble and can you record it on a phone or camera


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 8, 2022)

Sounds good


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 8, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Sounds good


k can you just do it on the thread


----------



## Aluminum (Jul 8, 2022)

Me: (sees thread) 
Also me: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Nigelthecuber: (cries inside)


----------



## Aluminum (Jul 8, 2022)

but whats the scramble


----------

